# hambruna



## Oneiroi

Bona vesprada!

L' altre dia em va sorgir la duda de com és traduïa la paraula "hambruna" del castellà al català. No hi havia pensat mai, i quan la busqui al diccionari no estava... sap algú si hi ha alguna traducció?


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo crec que en diem *fam*, no sé si tenim aquest matís.


----------



## Elessar

Efectivament, com diu *Lurrezko*, diem _*fam*_. Si busques la paraula en el DIEC, hi figura tant amb el sentit de "gana individual" com amb el sentit de... 

_Sofriment general produït per l’extrema escassetat d’aliments_. Fou un any de fam. Els horrors de la guerra i de la fam.


----------



## Oneiroi

No hi ha, doncs, una paraula especifica per a la fam a, digam-ne, gran extensió i duradió? Curiós.

Bé, moltes gràcies i bona nit


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bona... matinada

Supose que haureu cercat als diccionaris corresponents i no heu trobat la traducció directa. Jo no ho he fet, això de buscar; però jo si que he sentit dir (i també ho he vist escrit) per a referir-se a un temps de molta fam, com a  : l'any de la _*GRAN fam *_(també *temps de fam*) que al castellà es diria "*hambruna*". Gran en el sentit de molta, al igual que a la 1ª guerra mundial es digué durant molt de temps la Gran guerra, com a sinònim de guerra enorme (total, diríem avui).


----------



## translator.cat

Als diccs. no hi surt, però a vegades s'utilitza "passa de fam", que és menys equívoc. També es pot fer servir "escassetat d'aliments"


----------



## jazyk

No em pareix que sigui tan curiós. El portuguès i l'italià també fan servir el mateix mot sense grans traumes.


----------



## Penyafort

De fet, també _hambruna _al DRAE remet a _hambre _en la seva accepció d'escassetat d'aliments, ja que és una paraula relativament recent (s. XIX) i d'ús principalment sudamericà.


----------



## Francelho

En el català corrent parlat a Catalunya, hi ha una clara diferència entre _gana_ i _fam. Gana_ és el que tenim tots cada dia, i _fam_ és una mancança greu d'aliments. El català parlat a València prefereix dir _fam _en qualsevol cas, afavorit potser --o segurament-- per la similitud lèxica amb el castellà. A les illes Balears no ho sé.


----------

